# Litecoin (LTC)



## DB008 (12 June 2018)

​

Litecoin was forked from Bitcoin in 2011 by Charlie Lee. It has a total of 84 million coins and uses scrypt hashing algorithm, instead of SHA-256 that Bitcoin uses. Block time is about 2.5 minutes, Lightning/Atomic Swaps have been tested on Litecoin and Segwit has also been applied.

Often referred to as 2nd place behind Bitcoin (BTC) or Silver/2nd place, Bitcoin's little brother.

New technology is usually tested on Litecoin before it goes live on Bitcoin. Kind of a testing ground.

Charlie Lee left Litecoin in Dec 2017 to avoid conflict of interest.


Max Supply - 84 million coins
Block time - 2.5 minutes
Algorithm - Scrypt
Transaction fees - 0.01 lites per kB (0.00001 LTC)
Scalability - 56 tx/s
Supported by Ledger and Trezor (Hardware Wallets)

​

Upcoming protocols to Litecoin (kind of a roadmap)

MAST
Lightning Network
Atomic Swaps
Covenants
Colored Coins
Confidential Transactions

Very interesting times we live in.




https://litecoin.com/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litecoin

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/litecoin/​


----------



## noirua (1 March 2021)

After XRP and Litecoin, Flare Plans To Bring Smart Contract Functionality to Stellar - The Daily Hodl
					

Ripple-backed blockchain startup Flare Networks is announcing its plans to integrate Stellar Lumens (XLM) into its smart contract platform.




					dailyhodl.com
				



_“We are a network that is based around utility, about providing utility to other networks such as XRP, potentially one day, Bitcoin, potentially other networks. Any asset can be represented, any blockchain asset can be represented on Flare. The point is that, yes, we are trying to put forward a very strong idea for each participant about how utility works, and why they need to participate.”_


----------

